# Homemade manual wood splitter from the Ukraine



## Laurent Cyr (Nov 29, 2013)

I Wonder how strong this really is?  what do you think its equivalence is in tons?



Embedded media from this media site is no longer available


Laurent


----------



## osagebow (Nov 29, 2013)

Neat....looks great for smaller stuff. I'd love to do a cord of pine kindling up with it. Looks pretty safe, also. (Unless you are russian the job, of course.)


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Nov 29, 2013)

Those type work extremely well with easy splitting wood. A bit less for the harder splitting wood or wood with knots. They are great for making kindling.


----------



## Flatbedford (Nov 30, 2013)

Dennis, You would need an extra milk crate for that one.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Dec 1, 2013)

Flatbedford said:


> Dennis, You would need an extra milk crate for that one.



  Don't worry Steve, I have some extras.


----------



## cptoneleg (Dec 1, 2013)

That Bed Spring packs a Punch.


----------



## Ralphie Boy (Dec 1, 2013)

Necessity is the mother of invention! What do ya think a 30 ton Husky splitter costs over there?


----------



## tymbee (Dec 1, 2013)

When you search YouTube for videos on "firewood splitters" you come up with tons of videos showing contraptions and techniques ranging from the absurd to some that are pretty ingenious.


----------



## Jags (Dec 2, 2013)

Holy balsa wood Batman.  That stuff looks like it would split with a stern look and a quick finger point.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Dec 2, 2013)

I bet this is the sort of Northern climate where it's mostly softwood like that. I think that we all know he's not getting mechanical advantage out of this in terms of splitting power, only convenience and speed


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Dec 2, 2013)

Jags said:


> Holy balsa wood Batman.  That stuff looks like it would split with a stern look and a quick finger point.



My wife can do that!


----------



## iskiatomic (Dec 4, 2013)

With two hands going all the time, what do you do with your beer?

KC


----------



## tsquini (Dec 4, 2013)

Jags said:


> Holy balsa wood Batman.  That stuff looks like it would split with a stern look and a quick finger point.


There is something going on with the wood. It is splitting too easy. The video at times skips like they cut out part of the video. I am suspect of this operation.


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Dec 4, 2013)

The spring isn't giving him any mechanical advantage.  It's picking up his wedge for him.  It's essentially an overgrown hatchet.  The wood is also splitting like hot butter.  I want to see him with elm.  It's obviously working for his wood source though.  The splits are short also... masonry heater maybe?  A wood that light has to burn fast.


----------



## WriteNoob (Dec 8, 2013)

iskiatomic said:


> With two hands going all the time, what do you do with your beer?
> 
> KC


Couple shots of vodka, and split for awhile. Couple shots, split some more ...


----------



## scooby074 (Dec 20, 2013)

That video has been around for a while.

There are other videos with similar designed splitters run by different people, all using that mounted split head and spring system.

 Interesting design, but they must be splitting some easy wood


----------



## scooby074 (Dec 20, 2013)




----------



## Flatbedford (Dec 21, 2013)

He really heeds a nice big table for the second one so he could grab a few rounds at a time and not have to keep bending over so much.


----------

